# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Perlite and Plaster Tools

## switched

We have a double brick place (1930s) with plaster walls.
I've got a few parts where some cracking has developed and will be smashing out the cracks and replastering.
I read here for filling over 5cm wide to use a 60/40 perlite/cornice cement mix. Is there any particular brand/size for perlite mix here? A quick google shows perlite either at the hydroponics store or bunnings in the garden section. Is there a difference? 
Im on the lookout for a good trowel - will I see better results with a branded tool such as marshalltown rather than a bunnings special? Floor Supplies have a number in stock so unsure what is something I should be looking out for. https://www.floorsupplies.net/produc...urasoft-handle
t

----------


## droog

I just used the garden variety from the green shed it is simply a filler for large volumes. 
Any good quality steel trowel should be ok, Bunnings often have the better quality trowels in the trade section with the plaster and cement in their premium stores.

----------


## switched

> I just used the garden variety from the green shed it is simply a filler for large volumes. 
> Any good quality steel trowel should be ok, Bunnings often have the better quality trowels in the trade section with the plaster and cement in their premium stores.

  Cheers Droog,
Good to know - appreciate the reply - I don't this I'll end up needing the perlite but will smash a few cracks out and see what it ends up being.
Reading a little today, I think I will go for a Marshalltown permashape trowel stainless - seems they are bedded in and likely good for an amateur. Some reviews online seems to truly reflect that.

----------

